# Pasadena, CA



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like fun and a good cause too! I would be interested in meeting up and doing the walk. Although it will be funny because your dog is Kaylee and mine is Kayla. :bowl:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

wicamnca said:


> Sounds like fun and a good cause too! I would be interested in meeting up and doing the walk. Although it will be funny because your dog is Kaylee and mine is Kayla. :bowl:


For sure, let me know if you go! Where do you live? We're in West Covina. I'm probably also going to bring my son and boyfriend along if you want to bring any family


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

It does sound like a great time and it to help out a good cause. Are you walking with dogs as well?


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

wicamnca, Kayla was so beautiful!! It was nice seeing you there 

Some pics from the walk (and to answer Rob's GR's, yes, I walked my in-law's golden/border collie mix)

Calvin










Me and my best friend (and my son) walking Cal and Zoey










My bf entering Cal in the cutest mutt contest, which he didn't win


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

It looks like a nice day that you had your walk. Must have been fun! It's been along time since I have been to Pasadena...such nice area. One place I love going to is Stats!! I just love the Christmas stuff they have......I can stay in that store for hours.....LOL


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

It was a really great day, I wish I could have taken my golden (she had just been spayed). Pasadena is great, since you mentioned christmas stores, a holiday store I love is called Bear Essentials, it's in Monrovia. They are super cheap and have decorations for all occasions!


----------

